# Anyone have any pregnant nubian pics to share??



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Does anyone have any pictures of a full term or nearly full term pregnant nubian doe that you would not mind sharing here? We have only ever had Kikos and Nigerian Dwarfs, but my daughter wanted to get a Nubian for more milk. Cabaret is our first (and only) Nubian. She was bred at the same time our other does were bred, but since she is so much taller and built so differently from our Kikos it is hard to tell if she is even pregnant. She has so much body, that it looks like there is any number of places she could be hiding a baby!!! I assume that just like with people, goats carry their babies differently and we are still holding out hope that she could have taken and might still be pregnant, but we were hoping we could see pictures of other pregnant Nubians to compare her to. Our does were with the buck from the last week of October till the 3rd week of November. One of our Kikos has already kidded and the other is so huge there is no mistaking a pregnancy, but she is our "6 month" doe. Without fail she always goes way over the regular pregnancy days. 

Cabaret's utter does seem to be bigger than it was several months ago, but other than that and the fact that she has a sunken in area around the tail end of her back like our pregnant does, she does not seem to have a "pregnant stomach", and if anything looks a little bony. 

Anyways, if anyone has any pictures of your pregnant does that you'd like to contribute for comparison, it would really be a big help!!!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Try posting a picture of her back end with her tail naturally up...that may help us guess


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes, a rear view with tail naturally up, would be good. She does look rather non-pregnant, unless her kids have dropped and she is about to deliver.

Totally off topic, but inquiring minds must know...what is on the ground in the left of the picture? My eyes are not tracking dimension properly with that stuff, never mind recognizing it!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

My herd queen, Navasota, is about 2 weeks out in these pics (about a week ago). Her earliest due date is April 8. She's a full sized Nubian. Hope this helps!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, she is too thin.....hard to tell from those pics but she doesn't look very far (if at all) to me...here are some pics of my nubian due in 3 days...these pics are from a few days ago..


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

This is my Tabitha but I don't know if it is a good gage. There were four babies in there.:shocked:


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

luvmyherd said:


> This is my Tabitha but I don't know if it is a good gage. There were four babies in there.:shocked:


Four babies!! Wow, I can't imagine!!! They must be beautiful.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll go out and get pics of my Camille..., and post them.... Yours looks a bit thin to be preggo, but I'll post here in a bit....


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the great pics! Cabaret definitely doesn't look like any of your ladies. Plus she was thin when we got her, right before we had her bred, and she is just not really putting on weight very well. We are going to go out now and try to get some pictures of her from the back. The only time she looks like she might have a little stomach going is when she is lying down. And poking around a little we can feel what feels like a little hoof that moves when you poke at it. My son thinks we are tripping, but both my daughter and I have both felt it at different times. I don't know, maybe we are just wishful thinking.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Seeing her bag will help....what is she getting for feed?


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

She gets a 16% goat pellets mixed with a little whole corn and Black Oil Sunflower seeds along with a few cubes of alfalfa. She has hay available in the goat house, but they spend most of the day out in the pasture. As soon as I went out to get pictures, I got caught in a torrential downpour. Unfortunately, she was not in the mood for pictures after that, since the pounding on the metal roof of the goat house was so loud it seemed to be unnerving them all. Here is what I was able to get, terrible as they are, but I will try again tomorrow for better pictures.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> Totally off topic, but inquiring minds must know...what is on the ground in the left of the picture? My eyes are not tracking dimension properly with that stuff, never mind recognizing it!


The strange aberration in the grass is a result of photo-shopping out my shadow!  I did not want to detract from the goat pictures! :greengrin:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmm...from those I would say yes...but has a little ways to go (her bag seems small). How much 16% and alfalfa cubes is she getting?

Mine get 3 cups alfalfa pellets,1c sweet 18%, 1 cup calf manna, 1/2 c beet pulp shreds and 1/2 c whole oats every day. They have free access to grass hay as well....no pasture.
Your girl may benefit from some calf manna as she is too thin now and will only drop more weight after kidding.Has she been dewormed? How do her eyes look?


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

She is in the process of being treated for worms. As I said before, she was pretty thin when we got her right before we bred her and have been trying to fatten her up since. Her eyes were pretty white, but are finally starting to pinken up slightly. We have been giving her Red Cell and probiotics (haven't found one specifically for animals so I've been just been opening several human probiotic capsules into her food) and mixing a little molasses with DE for her as well. Our feed store doesn't have beet pulp or I would be trying that too. We've had a long haul with her trying to get her healthy. I will get her some calf manna tomorrow. We were mixing that with her food too, but ran out, and haven't been able to get to the feed store yet.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Have you thought of pulling blood on her for a pregnancy test?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LuvMyNigies said:


> She is in the process of being treated for worms. As I said before, she was pretty thin when we got her right before we bred her and have been trying to fatten her up since. Her eyes were pretty white, but are finally starting to pinken up slightly. We have been giving her Red Cell and probiotics (haven't found one specifically for animals so I've been just been opening several human probiotic capsules into her food) and mixing a little molasses with DE for her as well. Our feed store doesn't have beet pulp or I would be trying that too. We've had a long haul with her trying to get her healthy. I will get her some calf manna tomorrow. We were mixing that with her food too, but ran out, and haven't been able to get to the feed store yet.


Oh I know all about thin goats....I have spent the last 5 months fattening up my buck. He was 90 lbs at 17 months old when I got him, had Mworm and selenium and mineral deficiency. After a LOT of feed, time and minerals/vitamins..he is now 175 lbs. I know how hard it can be to put weight on a doe...
Do you have a TSC near you? They sell probiotics in powder form. I hope the calf manna helps. It is balanced so you can just add it to what she gets now and not throw off her Cah ratio I was told.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh I know all about thin goats....I have spent the last 5 months fattening up my buck. He was 90 lbs at 17 months old when I got him, had Mworm and selenium and mineral deficiency. After a LOT of feed, time and minerals/vitamins..he is now 175 lbs. I know how hard it can be to put weight on a doe...
> Do you have a TSC near you? They sell probiotics in powder form. I hope the calf manna helps. It is balanced so you can just add it to what she gets now and not throw off her Cah ratio I was told.


Thanks and we will sure keep trying and working with her. BTW- How long did it take to get from 90# to 175? That is an amazing gain!!!:thankU:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I slowly worked him up to 3 cups alfalfa pellets, 1 1/2 cups of sweet 18 %, 1 1/2 cups beet pulp, 1 1/2 cups whole oats and 1 cup calf manna daily. He gained about 4.25 lbs a week. I am now slowly backing off the amount of feed. I have a thread on him here...
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/what-feed-buck-weight-gain-172622/


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I also treated him when he came here (my standard for any new goats)for cocci,mites/lice, gave him Valbazen for three days in a row and for the Mworm it was Safeguard and Ivomec I want to say?
I threw the book at him is what I did...but he is much improved. He just needs to get the singed looking zinc and copper deficient looking coat off


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

She is a long bodied girl and if she was already thin she could absolutely be pre go with a single. My Dru is long bodied and she didn't show that much. She kidded a single.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you so much, NYGoatMom!! You've helped us so much in the past too! Your advice is right on the money and we appreciate you taking the time to advise us. We'll try your "fattening up" advice for another doe that we have that has been a really slow gainer as well. Thanks again!

PS You mentioned giving him "AC" in your post on fattening up your buck. What is AC? I was thinking maybe Apple Cider Vinegar, but wanted to check in case it was another nutrient she might need. 

There are so many different nutrients, wormings, feedings, etc... my head is starting to swim!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aww, shucks :rainbow: Let me tell you I learned it all on here from the Ol' pros ...keep reading and asking and you will too!

AC is Ammonium Chloride to prevent UC


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just add feed slowly...about 1/4 cup increase at a time for a couple days, then add another 1/4 cup etc.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

From your pics, I agree with everyone else, she could be... Here is a pic of my Nubian. She's due May 10th. They got to go into the "hay" field today, and for once got some good pics without her trying to give me a kiss and get scratches...


----------



## Shell2 (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks like she could be pregnant to me....she seems to have a small udder...here are a couple pics of my PB Nubian Tiah. 1st pic is this year-due in 17 days and the 2nd pic is her last year about 2 weeks before her due date (she delivered twin bucklings).


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you all again so much! Now we just wait I guess. She was with the buck till about November 21st, so I guess if she is pregnant then the latest she could go would be about the third week of April. There is a beautiful buck available just down the street that we can try her again with, but I guess we'll wait a few more weeks first. 

She did have a pretty heavy worm load, and is just starting to bounce back from it, so she is pretty thin and we are working feverishly to get her to put on some weight. 

We'll keep you all posted and see what she does. We had a doe last year that we had bred three times and she never took, though the place where we bought her said she had kidded before. She was beautiful and would make someone a good pet if nothing else, so we went ahead and sold her, since we could not afford to keep her just as a pet and for looks. We're hoping not to have to do the same with Cabaret.

We are hoping that once Cabaret gets over this slump she is in that she will end up a good goat. She is really pretty and with those adorable floppy ears, what is not to love!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good luck  You do have loose minerals for goats, right? Just asking because of the other doe not taking...

Can you get pics of her bag/pooch with her tail up naturally?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Just want to say that my 3/4 Nubian 1/4 Saanen did not hardly show at all. I kept thinking she was not pregnant and then she bagged up and had a single kid 2 hours later. So you can never really be sure.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Good luck  You do have loose minerals for goats, right? Just asking because of the other doe not taking...
> 
> Can you get pics of her bag/pooch with her tail up naturally?


They have the loose goat minerals from Manna Pro that we have set out for free choice as well as a mineral block. The pictures I posted above of her bag were the best I was able to get at the time. She is really ornery about letting us take pictures from back there, but I'll keep trying to get some better pictures. :sigh:

Lately, though, she has been lying down A LOT! onder: We keep checking on her constantly since we are not sure why she lays down so much, but we have had a lot of the tiny little flying bugs lately and she seems to be bothered by them so much more than the other girls. She is our only hornless and our only nubian so I don't know if the bugs get into those long ears and so laying low keeps them out or what is up with her, :scratch:but we are keeping a close eye. She is definitely keeping us on our toes or making us out of our minds- one or the other!! :hammer:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Forgot you had posted those


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

luvmyherd said:


> Just want to say that my 3/4 Nubian 1/4 Saanen did not hardly show at all. I kept thinking she was not pregnant and then she bagged up and had a single kid 2 hours later. So you can never really be sure.


You couldn't have been more right!! Our extra thin doe with no discernible preggo belly or utter just popped out a HUGE buckling for Easter!!

Thanks to you all for the advice and encouragement, and we hope you all have a wonderful Easter!! I'll post pictures of him later today, but just wanted to leave a quick status update.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations! Glad there was a happy outcome.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> She is a long bodied girl and if she was already thin she could absolutely be pre go with a single. My Dru is long bodied and she didn't show that much. She kidded a single.


Good call Leslie 

Congrats on the kid  Pics??


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks all for everything!

I posted pics here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/meet-isaac-our-newest-buckling-177481/


----------



## wendybird1953 (Sep 13, 2014)

our girl was bred Dec 22. Only within the last month we have seen her udder become enlarged. We now see her belly enlarging as well. This is her first time, so maybe first time moms don't show quite so obviously. Also, we did have both of our girls bred at the same time, but only the one took. This will be our first baby, we are so excited!! Good luck to you!


----------

